# Chained Dogs



## BOWHUNTHERE

Hunting Dogs or Pets


----------



## maker4life

I don't but it's my dogs and my decision .


----------



## southern_pride

I prefer kennels.
But can see both sides of the issue.
You don't normally see a dog in a kennel run around much, but a dog on a chain can run around all he wants.
But I still think kennels are better


----------



## Backlasher82

If you want to turn him into an aggressive dog that'll bite everybody that gets close enough chaining him up is one of the best ways to do it.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

my dog has 1/2 acre back yard...lots of freedom....but will slay a hog...chain...never...kennel??? only if he wants to go in....


----------



## Hut2

Backlasher82 said:


> If you want to turn him into an aggressive dog that'll bite everybody that gets close enough chaining him up is one of the best ways to do it.



Chaining a dog does not make a dog aggressive. Back in the day, I've chained bulldogs & rottweilers ,never made any aggressive at all.


----------



## Woodscrew

I think its ok for the moment but not for an extended period of time.


----------



## Tag-a-long

I think Maker hit the nail on the head.  Had you asked 'should dogs be chained', I'd answer emphatically NO!   But, your question was 'should we be ALLOWED to chain them'.  I don't think it's up to us to tell someone else what's right for his/her property (within reason of course)

I learned a long time ago not everyone views their dogs the way I do.  My parents generation saw dogs as utilitarian livestock.  They served a purpose and had their place; usually penned or chained and most certainly not in the house.  When I was growing up, Daddy had a pack of 15-20 beagles.  Unless they were with him in the field running rabbits or deer their place was a 12'x24' chicken wire pen.   They were working dogs and that was their job.  They were healthy and never seemed any the worse for wear.  

Lots of hog, bear, coon hunters keep their hounds chained.  It would not be my choice, but as long as the dogs are healthy and have access to water and shelter who am I to say what's right or wrong?


----------



## Jody Hawk

I can't stand to see a dog on a chain but that's me.


----------



## Backlasher82

Hut2 said:


> Chaining a dog does not make a dog aggressive. Back in the day, I've chained bulldogs & rottweilers ,never made any aggressive at all.



If a dog is chained he can't retreat. If he can't retreat he has to attack.

According to a CDC study a chained dog is 2.8 times MORE likely to bite!


----------



## waterdogs

my labs have a 10x10 kennel. during the summer, i will put them out on a 50ft lead out in the yard, while I cut grass. they love the kennel and their dog house. they are well trained and are worked daily so they get their exercise. I will NOT leave a dog chained up to a tree 24/7 and the only thing they have is a dog house for shelter. i work for a home improvement store and people always come in and want the biggest CHAIN they can get. I ask what are you using this for..7 out of 10 will say to chain up there dogs. I would not want a big heavy chain around my neck 24/7


----------



## red dragon

i cant belive all those people voted no for chains some people dont have the money for kennels i found that chaining them is alot better they cant fight and they get all the food in the bowl unsted of fighting a dog thats eating out of the same bowl

just my opion


----------



## GA DAWG

Now I see why these chaining laws are passing all over the state! I personally have no problem with chaining them. I dont but might want to. If I go off on hunts. I cant take a kennel and mine get chained out then. I guess yall are against barrels as houses to?


----------



## Blue Iron

Its a crying shame that Outdoormen and Women view chaining a dog in negative way.

I wondered how in the world Obama got elected, I'm starting to understand now.


----------



## Murphy

My old Lab and Bulldog stayed out on a chain while I was at work but slept in the house at night....They would go out in the morning and stand my there chain and Barrel and wait for me to put the chain on I have no problem with it Id worry more about no water food or shelter


----------



## Hut2

Backlasher82 said:


> If a dog is chained he can't retreat. If he can't retreat he has to attack.
> 
> According to a CDC study a chained dog is 2.8 times MORE likely to bite!



They can't retreat too well in a kennel either ! I just don't think the government should tell you what you can & can't do with your dogs. As long as they're being contained on your property ,and they are being taken care of.


----------



## ninetyatews6

I personally think that if you dont have enough room or the ability for the dog to run around in a certain amount of area to play/excersise then you really dont need a dog. Kinda like if you knowingly cant afford to have a child and have to get assistance from the govnt you really dont need a child. Dont get me wrong. The system that is in place is great for people that run into hard times but to knowingly do it purposely is wrong morally and selfish.

Back to the dog. Kennels and crates are fine. Excersise and some type of freedom is needed. My small weiner dog stays in a crate when we go off. My big dogs have the back yard to run in. Yea they have  messed up my yard in certain areas but that comes with the territory.


----------



## Backlasher82

Hut2 said:


> They can't retreat too well in a kennel either !



Yep, but since they are inside the kennel they don't have to retreat unless something comes into their home and even then they have more mobility than they do on a chain.


----------



## SSG

Hut2 said:


> They can't retreat too well in a kennel either ! I just don't think the government should tell you what you can & can't do with your dogs. As long as they're being contained on your property ,and they are being taken care of.



I dont think the Gov should tell people what to do with their dogs either. I just dont understand why coon hunters, hog hunters and getto thugs want to chain their dogs.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

Chain or pen makes no difference if the master does not properly care for the animal. Dogs tied up generally wind up tangled in some fashion and can't get out of the sun or get to their water. A penned dog without water or shade is no better off than the chained dog. Punish the offender not the whole world.


----------



## GA DAWG

SSG said:


> I dont think the Gov should tell people what to do with their dogs either. I just dont understand why coon hunters, hog hunters and getto thugs want to chain their dogs.


  So now we are in the same group as getto thugs. I cant even type on here what Id like to tell you right now.Id be banned.


----------



## red dragon

SSG said:


> I dont think the Gov should tell people what to do with their dogs either. I just dont understand why coon hunters, hog hunters and getto thugs want to chain their dogs.



dude i dont think you understand when you have like 10-20 dogs thats alot of money for construction on building pens for them and you cant throw 10 dogs in the same pen or you will have a bunch of dead dogs from them fighting!


----------



## hevishot

red dragon said:


> dude i dont think you understand when you have like 10-20 dogs thats alot of money for construction on building pens for them and you cant throw 10 dogs in the same pen or you will have a bunch of dead dogs from them fighting!



 Plenty of folks have 10-20 dogs and have them penned in an appropriate manner...it all boils down to the fact that if you have to chain all your dogs out in the yard, you have more dogs than you can afford to own....how do you provide Vet care for 20 dogs and then say you can't afford to kennel 'em?....I'm sure I know the answer already....


----------



## hevishot

Blue Iron said:


> Its a crying shame that Outdoormen and Women view chaining a dog in negative way.
> 
> I wondered how in the world Obama got elected, I'm starting to understand now.



so people who think dogs shouldn't be chained are "obama" supporters...thats a crock..lol...I'd imagine there are many more "Obama supporters" with chained dogs than there are Republicans...think about it.


----------



## SSG

hevishot said:


> Plenty of folks have 10-20 dogs and have them penned in an appropriate manner...it all boils down to the fact that if you have to chain all your dogs out in the yard, you have more dogs than you can afford to own....how do you provide Vet care for 20 dogs and then say you can't afford to kennel 'em?....I'm sure I know the answer already....



Amen !


----------



## GA DAWG

Just because a dog is kennel kept means its taken better care of? I think not!! Maybe it should also be a law you have to own 4Oac plus and have atleast 5 ac of that fenced for your dog. That would keep alot of folks on here from owning one cause of a stupid law.


----------



## ninetyatews6

hevishot said:


> Plenty of folks have 10-20 dogs and have them penned in an appropriate manner...it all boils down to the fact that if you have to chain all your dogs out in the yard, you have more dogs than you can afford to own....how do you provide Vet care for 20 dogs and then say you can't afford to kennel 'em?....I'm sure I know the answer already....



Im with you on that one. If you cant afford the sport get another one. Same scenario i used with the children. If you cant afford to feed them, house them, and take care of them medically then you dont  need them. IMO chaining dogs to a stake, tree, axle, old vehicle etc. falls into the category of not having the funds to have the animal or to treat for it properly. I think its Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- poor ownership to do an animal in such of a way. Thats just my opinion but who am I ? 
You dont have to build an indoor kennel with A/C but a slab with chain link fencing with dividers is plenty. Some type of cover over the top would be nice too.


----------



## puddintane

I am more concerned  about when they are going to tell me that I cannot own a dog bigger than a lap dog, than I about a dog being chained.


----------



## jigman29

you cant tell me that a 10x10 lot is better than a chain on a runner that can extend 30 ft or more so they can run.Ask your local vet about the concrete floors of these wonder kennels and see what he tells you,my vet told me that staying on kennel floors long term causes lots of hip and joint problems later in a dogs life.I choose to keep my dogs on cable runners that are staked out on the ground on both ends so he can get plenty of running room.I could have went with kennels but after talking to my vet I felt this would be fine.I am not telling any one what to do this is just my opinion so take it for what it is.


----------



## hevishot

jigman29 said:


> you cant tell me that a 10x10 lot is better than a chain on a runner that can extend 30 ft or more so they can run.Ask your local vet about the concrete floors of these wonder kennels and see what he tells you,my vet told me that staying on kennel floors long term causes lots of hip and joint problems later in a dogs life.I choose to keep my dogs on cable runners that are staked out on the ground on both ends so he can get plenty of running room.I could have went with kennels but after talking to my vet I felt this would be fine.I am not telling any one what to do this is just my opinion so take it for what it is.



My Vet is sitting here drinking a bourbon drink with me and said that any Vet that would think a tied out dog and the problems that can cause would outweigh a dog that is kept in a kennel is an absolute moron....lol...course, most folks who have dogs in kennels provide them plenty of exercise....our kennel opens up to an 2 acre fenced in area then the dogs are hunted/exercised regularly......ever seen a collar embedded in a dogs neck from living on a chain?...or have a dog owner bring one in that choked to death when he got wrapped up in his chain?...I have.  Makes all who chain 'em up look irresponsible......my opinion is based on what I've seen with my own eyes...


----------



## hayseed_theology

Backlasher82 said:


> If a dog is chained he can't retreat. If he can't retreat he has to attack.
> 
> According to a CDC study a chained dog is 2.8 times MORE likely to bite!



Does a dog house or under a deck count as retreat?  If there is a dog house within range does that make it alright?

I think the banning chains is based on that CDC study, seems to me the problem is not with a chain but the type of owners(normally scum of the earth) that chain their dogs up.  That being said, I've had a dog on a chain on rare occasions, even though I would prefer not to.  He wasn't any more aggressive.

I'm not a fan of putting dogs on a chain, but I think anyone should be allowed to do it.


----------



## jester

i hate to see a dog on a chain.
the kind where its all dirt where the chain drags the ground. 
the one you know that dog never gets off that chain.


----------



## ninetyatews6

I tried the runner between 2 trees a couple of years ago with my female and she kept getting tangled up in it. Her mother died from the same thing. Choked herself to death and couldnt get untangled.
I chose not to go that route after monitoring my female for a few minutes. I would go insane if i came home to find my baby had hanged herself because of something that i basically done. I guess i have more than just pets. They are more like family.


----------



## Cottontail

I dont like to chain my dogs but i also have nothing against folks who do . I have way to much money invested in my dog pens to use chains.If a man takes care of his dogs this is what counts in my book (Feed , Water & Clean up are the  main things)there some folks with dog pens that dont take care of there animals and i cant stand pens that dogs get out of Build it right the first time !! & remember the dog didnt choose his owner.......... (ever see a dog die of heat stroke because idiots put there kennel in direct Sunlight it doesnt matter it all falls back on the Owner of the animal..


----------



## red dragon

hevishot said:


> Plenty of folks have 10-20 dogs and have them penned in an appropriate manner...it all boils down to the fact that if you have to chain all your dogs out in the yard, you have more dogs than you can afford to own....how do you provide Vet care for 20 dogs and then say you can't afford to kennel 'em?....I'm sure I know the answer already....



um you are kinda wrong a medical bill for a averge dog is about 10 dollars for me because i get them 5 dollars rabies shots and wormers for another 5 dollars. i can do that all day with 30 dogs but buliding pens for eveyone of those dogs anit gonna happen for all the fencing and wood concrete and post ties and that stuff will be around 100-200 a pen but i would only put 2 dogs per lot so that 10 pens you have to build or you can but a 7 dollars chain and a 2 dollar stake and your ready to go


----------



## jester

red dragon said:


> and your ready to go



so is your dog. 

ready to go lose its ball and chain.


----------



## Backlasher82

red dragon said:


> um you are kinda wrong a medical bill for a averge dog is about 10 dollars for me because i get them 5 dollars rabies shots and wormers for another 5 dollars. i can do that all day with 30 dogs but buliding pens for eveyone of those dogs anit gonna happen for all the fencing and wood concrete and post ties and that stuff will be around 100-200 a pen but i would only put 2 dogs per lot so that 10 pens you have to build or you can but a 7 dollars chain and a 2 dollar stake and your ready to go



You've got 30 dogs on chains?

OK, I'm out of this one before I say what I believe should be done to you, it would get me banned for sure!


----------



## ninetyatews6

red dragon said:


> um you are kinda wrong a medical bill for a averge dog is about 10 dollars for me because i get them 5 dollars rabies shots and wormers for another 5 dollars. i can do that all day with 30 dogs but buliding pens for eveyone of those dogs anit gonna happen for all the fencing and wood concrete and post ties and that stuff will be around 100-200 a pen but i would only put 2 dogs per lot so that 10 pens you have to build or you can but a 7 dollars chain and a 2 dollar stake and your ready to go



why do you have 30 dogs? Do you treat them with any parvo shots, heartworm meds or anything. You dont ever have any injuries with your dogs or you just say "awe heck theyll be aight". If you dont ever have injuries you are the luckiest person on earth. I have 3 dogs and mine have had a ton of injuries from ripped toenails to pieces of bark that got slung in their eye from the mower, to a bad gash or cut , or swolen joint that i though may have been broken. I dont even have dogs that work or hunt they just play hard. I have spent way more than 10 bucks a year per dog. I have gave puppies their first couple of shots before. Nothing really wrong with doing some stuff yourself but unless you have a vet degree some things just need a better opinion in my opinion.

I guarantee that if i rode by someones house and saw 30 dogs ties up in the yard or field, Channel 2 action news would be there from atlanta. I put that in the same category at Mike Vick. It just shows lack of care for the dog. Its all about human want. Im not fan of PETA by any means but like i said earlier if you cant take for a dog properly just as a child then you dont need them. 
Do you have 30 children? Do you have 10 children? Why not? Atleast the children will bring you a huge tax relief.

Would you keep a horse tied up? Would you own 30 horses on the piece of property you have?


----------



## deedly

Hut2 said:


> I just don't think the government should tell you what you can & can't do with your dogs. As long as they're being contained on your property ,and they are being taken care of.


Well said


----------



## Sterlo58

Don't know that we need another law. I just hate to see the dawgs that never leave that tree or house they are chained to. Especially when they get all wrapped up and nobody checking on em. Can be fatal. I am not a fan of dogs living full time on chains.


----------



## Sterlo58

red dragon said:


> um you are kinda wrong a medical bill for a averge dog is about 10 dollars for me because i get them 5 dollars rabies shots and wormers for another 5 dollars. i can do that all day with 30 dogs but buliding pens for eveyone of those dogs anit gonna happen for all the fencing and wood concrete and post ties and that stuff will be around 100-200 a pen but i would only put 2 dogs per lot so that 10 pens you have to build or you can but a 7 dollars chain and a 2 dollar stake and your ready to go



What about flea meds , heartworm meds and other needed standard medical care. No way you can properly care for a dog for $10.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

ninetyatews6 said:


> why do you have 30 dogs? Do you treat them with any parvo shots, heartworm meds or anything. You dont ever have any injuries with your dogs or you just say "awe heck theyll be aight". If you dont ever have injuries you are the luckiest person on earth. I have 3 dogs and mine have had a ton of injuries from ripped toenails to pieces of bark that got slung in their eye from the mower, to a bad gash or cut , or swolen joint that i though may have been broken. I dont even have dogs that work or hunt they just play hard. I have spent way more than 10 bucks a year per dog. I have gave puppies their first couple of shots before. Nothing really wrong with doing some stuff yourself but unless you have a vet degree some things just need a better opinion in my opinion.
> 
> I guarantee that if i rode by someones house and saw 30 dogs ties up in the yard or field, Channel 2 action news would be there from atlanta. I put that in the same category at Mike Vick. It just shows lack of care for the dog. Its all about human want. Im not fan of PETA by any means but like i said earlier if you cant take for a dog properly just as a child then you dont need them.
> Do you have 30 children? Do you have 10 children? Why not? Atleast the children will bring you a huge tax relief.
> 
> Would you keep a horse tied up? Would you own 30 horses on the piece of property you have?



If you rode by my house you would be trespassing. It really doesn't matter how many dogs someone owns just so they are provided for, and the only way you would know that would be if you talked to the owner and actually got a close up look at the animals. To compare horses and dogs, "thats reaching"


----------



## Sterlo58

Blue Iron said:


> Its a crying shame that Outdoormen and Women view chaining a dog in negative way.
> 
> I wondered how in the world Obama got elected, I'm starting to understand now.



What in the world does this have to do with obama ? 
He ain't worth a flip but that has nothing to do with this topic.


----------



## SSG

red dragon said:


> um you are kinda wrong a medical bill for a averge dog is about 10 dollars for me because i get them 5 dollars rabies shots and wormers for another 5 dollars. i can do that all day with 30 dogs but buliding pens for eveyone of those dogs anit gonna happen for all the fencing and wood concrete and post ties and that stuff will be around 100-200 a pen but i would only put 2 dogs per lot so that 10 pens you have to build or you can but a 7 dollars chain and a 2 dollar stake and your ready to go



people could afford kennels if they would stop spending their money on lotto tickets, PBR,chewin backer and nascar tickets.


----------



## maker4life

Hut2 said:


> They can't retreat too well in a kennel either ! I just don't think the government should tell you what you can & can't do with your dogs. As long as they're being contained on your property ,and they are being taken care of.


----------



## maker4life

Some of ya'll would cry your little hearts out if you ever came across a trainer with about twenty on the chain gang !


----------



## ninetyatews6

LEON MANLEY said:


> If you rode by my house you would be trespassing. It really doesn't matter how many dogs someone owns just so they are provided for, and the only way you would know that would be if you talked to the owner and actually got a close up look at the animals. To compare horses and dogs, "thats reaching"



Im just saying that you wouldnt do that with horses. Why not. If you see it fit for a dog to be done in such a way why not a horse. Not everyone can afford a 30k dollar horse barn but by God they have enough land for the horse to walk on.
How would a horse be a different scenario than a dog. 
"As long as they are being taken care of".

Like i said, i see it really no different than Mike Vick and the rest of the thugs. 
I have no problem with hunting with dogs. However if you dont have the money to house the dogs properly then you should find another sport. IMO. 
What could you possibly do with 30+/- dogs.  What about 3 dogs. Or what about 7 dogs.  Wouldnt that make a little more sense to have somthing more in the budget.


----------



## ch035

i had a neighbor that kept large dogs. he had a fila  and it was huge! it stayed tied up in the back yard laying in the mud chained to a tree. it stayed out there through storms etc. it was the worst life one could imagine. he would feed it once a day and put the bowl of food so he could barely get it. Then a jack russel would gab the food bowl, pull it just out of reach and eat it all.  if you dont have enough money to build a proper kennel or fence in your yard then you really dont have enough money to care for a dog for the next 10-15 years. You wouldnt adopt a kid to lock it outside and feed it once a day why would you do it for a dog. there is nothing as sad as a dog chained to a tree all its life. it makes me sick to see all the pictures of these dogs for sale living in these crappy conditions. why would anyone want to treat something like that? I dont care if you let your pitbulls get mawled by a hog but please god take it to a vet after and build a proper home for them.


----------



## red dragon

ninetyatews6 said:


> why do you have 30 dogs? Do you treat them with any parvo shots, heartworm meds or anything. You dont ever have any injuries with your dogs or you just say "awe heck theyll be aight". If you dont ever have injuries you are the luckiest person on earth. I have 3 dogs and mine have had a ton of injuries from ripped toenails to pieces of bark that got slung in their eye from the mower, to a bad gash or cut , or swolen joint that i though may have been broken. I dont even have dogs that work or hunt they just play hard. I have spent way more than 10 bucks a year per dog. I have gave puppies their first couple of shots before. Nothing really wrong with doing some stuff yourself but unless you have a vet degree some things just need a better opinion in my opinion.
> 
> I guarantee that if i rode by someones house and saw 30 dogs ties up in the yard or field, Channel 2 action news would be there from atlanta. I put that in the same category at Mike Vick. It just shows lack of care for the dog. Its all about human want. Im not fan of PETA by any means but like i said earlier if you cant take for a dog properly just as a child then you dont need them.
> Do you have 30 children? Do you have 10 children? Why not? Atleast the children will bring you a huge tax relief.
> 
> Would you keep a horse tied up? Would you own 30 horses on the piece of property you have?



i give my dogs ivamec which treats everything BUT tapeworms and i wouldnt treat my dog for a broken toe nail


----------



## red dragon

come on CHAIN GANG the obama souporters are only 7 votes away


----------



## crackerdave

I voted no,because I think if a dog is chained,it should be to a cable that allows the dog to at least get _some_ exercise and freedom of movement.The dog's house is his "retreat."I have a bungee cord in the chain near where it attaches to the cable [clothesline] for a shock absorber and rags tied on the cable so the dog can't go far enough to get tangled around the posts at the end of the cable. Very cheap,and very effective!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

everytime I see a dog on a chain I think about growing up in Clayton County....pretty much a yard ornament in Riverdale...chained pit to a tree.....my dogs got free run of the house, basement, and backyard...and they can slam a pig harder than a predator missle


----------



## ejs1980

ninetyatews6 said:


> I tried the runner between 2 trees a couple of years ago with my female and she kept getting tangled up in it. Her mother died from the same thing. Choked herself to death and couldnt get untangled.
> I chose not to go that route after monitoring my female for a few minutes. I would go insane if i came home to find my baby had hanged herself because of something that i basically done. I guess i have more than just pets. They are more like family.



How did that happen? You put a cable stop far enough from the tree she can't get wrapped around it. Whats to get tangled up on?


----------



## ch035

my last trip to the VET i know some of you have never heard of a VET but they are like doctors that you can take your dogs to when they get sick or for SHOTS...those are things that prevent your dogs from getting sick and help to ensure health. A yearly check up and shots from a qualified vet doesnt have to cost 100s of dollars but it is certainly more than 5 bucks. 

it baffles me that some folks dont care enough about their dogs to keep them in good health. Why would you ever want to walk outside and look at the cold stiff body of a dog that you have neglected for years? why do you not want to take pride in your personal property? i dont want to be that guy. i dont want to be the guy in the neighborhood that everyone else wishes they would just move. 

these people that dont take care of their dogs are ranked in with the same people that dont cut their grass, park in the front lawn, let their nasty little kids ride their bikes through my lawn and collect that check every month form brother obama. You dont have to be rich to be a decent clean human being. You dont have to own a dog either. You should not be able own a dog if you dont have the common sense to give a dog somewhere to get out of the weather. The thing that really gets me is that on its own the dog is smart enough to fend for its self and would get along fine without the person. But chained to a tree he cant even fend for himself. this is not a personal attack on anyone but please take a look at your dogs living conditions and if you wouldnt spend an hour living how he is living just save up a bit and change it.


----------



## ejs1980

Backlasher82 said:


> If you want to turn him into an aggressive dog that'll bite everybody that gets close enough chaining him up is one of the best ways to do it.



Lack of socialization causes aggressiveness not the chain.


----------



## ch035

i am a decent hard working person that is against forcing a living creature to live in squalid conditions. I am educated and own my own home. I have a nice lawn and a clean house. I do not care to be labeled as an "Obama supporter" because I care about dogs. I think that there is no reasoning with people that dont understand basic values. You cant help people that arent smart enough to see the poblem


----------



## ejs1980

hevishot said:


> My Vet is sitting here drinking a bourbon drink with me and said that any Vet that would think a tied out dog and the problems that can cause would outweigh a dog that is kept in a kennel is an absolute moron....lol...course, most folks who have dogs in kennels provide them plenty of exercise....our kennel opens up to an 2 acre fenced in area then the dogs are hunted/exercised regularly......ever seen a collar embedded in a dogs neck from living on a chain?...or have a dog owner bring one in that choked to death when he got wrapped up in his chain?...I have.  Makes all who chain 'em up look irresponsible......my opinion is based on what I've seen with my own eyes...


Ever seen a dog who climbed out of their kennel and landed on the concrete killing it? I Have. Don't worry about the long term affects of walking on concrete or thw chance of getting tangled on a chain. How many dogs get hit by cars every year that could have been saved by being chained?


----------



## Sterlo58

red dragon said:


> come on CHAIN GANG the obama souporters are only 7 votes away



I repeat for those unable to understand. I did not vote for obama, do not support him. What in the world does he have to do with a poll on chaining dogs. 

accusing everyone with an opinion different from yours of supporting obama shows a lack of understanding of how to properly debate a subject. 

Everyone is entitled to an opinion without being labeled with such a horrendous title as an obama supporter. 

Oh and by the way the spread is only 5 now.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

ch035 said:


> my last trip to the VET i know some of you have never heard of a VET but they are like doctors that you can take your dogs to when they get sick or for SHOTS...those are things that prevent your dogs from getting sick and help to ensure health. A yearly check up and shots from a qualified vet doesnt have to cost 100s of dollars but it is certainly more than 5 bucks.
> 
> it baffles me that some folks dont care enough about their dogs to keep them in good health. Why would you ever want to walk outside and look at the cold stiff body of a dog that you have neglected for years? why do you not want to take pride in your personal property? i dont want to be that guy. i dont want to be the guy in the neighborhood that everyone else wishes they would just move.
> 
> these people that dont take care of their dogs are ranked in with the same people that dont cut their grass, park in the front lawn, let their nasty little kids ride their bikes through my lawn and collect that check every month form brother obama. You dont have to be rich to be a decent clean human being. You dont have to own a dog either. You should not be able own a dog if you dont have the common sense to give a dog somewhere to get out of the weather. The thing that really gets me is that on its own the dog is smart enough to fend for its self and would get along fine without the person. But chained to a tree he cant even fend for himself. this is not a personal attack on anyone but please take a look at your dogs living conditions and if you wouldnt spend an hour living how he is living just save up a bit and change it.



well said!!! awesome!!!! the answer this thread has needed!!!


----------



## LilRed1684

ch035 said:


> my last trip to the VET i know some of you have never heard of a VET but they are like doctors that you can take your dogs to when they get sick or for SHOTS...those are things that prevent your dogs from getting sick and help to ensure health. A yearly check up and shots from a qualified vet doesnt have to cost 100s of dollars but it is certainly more than 5 bucks.
> 
> it baffles me that some folks dont care enough about their dogs to keep them in good health. Why would you ever want to walk outside and look at the cold stiff body of a dog that you have neglected for years? why do you not want to take pride in your personal property? i dont want to be that guy. i dont want to be the guy in the neighborhood that everyone else wishes they would just move.
> 
> these people that dont take care of their dogs are ranked in with the same people that dont cut their grass, park in the front lawn, let their nasty little kids ride their bikes through my lawn and collect that check every month form brother obama. You dont have to be rich to be a decent clean human being. You dont have to own a dog either. You should not be able own a dog if you dont have the common sense to give a dog somewhere to get out of the weather. The thing that really gets me is that on its own the dog is smart enough to fend for its self and would get along fine without the person. But chained to a tree he cant even fend for himself. this is not a personal attack on anyone but please take a look at your dogs living conditions and if you wouldnt spend an hour living how he is living just save up a bit and change it.



well spoken sir...when I am out serving papers, warrants, TPO's etc...it sickens me to drive through gov. housing and see those beautiful dogs on 50lbs. chains...don't get me wrong...I love dog huntin' for hogs with my husband and friends but geeze!


----------



## red dragon

Sterlo58 said:


> I repeat for those unable to understand. I did not vote for obama, do not support him. What in the world does he have to do with a poll on chaining dogs.
> 
> accusing everyone with an opinion different from yours of supporting obama shows a lack of understanding of how to properly debate a subject.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to an opinion without being labeled with such a horrendous title as an obama supporter.
> 
> Oh and by the way the spread is only 5 now.



dude?!?!!?!?!??!??!?!?!?dude?!?!?!?!DUDE!>!!>>! dude?!?!?!
dude.....
dude !!!!!!!
DUDE???????
dude$$$$$$
DUDE>>><<<<>>>><<<


----------



## tcward

Blue Iron said:


> Its a crying shame that Outdoormen and Women view chaining a dog in negative way.
> 
> I wondered how in the world Obama got elected, I'm starting to understand now.



I agree Blue. My dog is on a 35 foot lead with plenty of room to roam and it protects him and keeps him out of other peoples' stuff! Now, I don't see how keeping him in a 10x10 kennel would compare?!!


----------



## tcward

ejs1980 said:


> Lack of socialization causes aggressiveness not the chain.



Exactly!


----------



## MULE

I believe the law actually reads you can't tither a dog by the neck. I don't think it reads chained. 

With that said,  I wonder if the pole would be different, since most are against heavy chains.


----------



## wildcats

thank god we have the government to help us with yet one more item in our lives.  don't know what i would do without them.


----------



## DOGMANN63

I own many dogs most are in custom kennels that i build .But i have 12 dogs put them in a  kennel an you wont get any sleep or they will try an chew the box in the back  they sleep in slap off inside out so they are on ground tethers with igloo dog houses, they are healthy an happy an thats where they want to be.The vet says he sees nothing wrong with tethering a dog , its a matter of prefference, my dogs are in a shaded area not indirect sunlight.just because some like kennels over tethers is your choice i will do what ever makes my dogs happy, all the tethered ones are working border collies an catahoulas an curs , my hunting dogs prefer kennels,


----------



## ninetyatews6

red dragon , if we are obama supporters for caring properly for dogs or have a compassion for them then you are a Vick supporter for thinking of them as a shovel or rake or other tool that is in your shed.


----------



## leroy

LEON MANLEY said:


> To compare horses and dogs, "thats reaching"



to compare dogs and children is reaching and i hate to hear people do it. If someone has their dogs tied and are fed have shelter and shade I see no problem. Some would have you to believe all chained dogs have a log chain around their neck and no box or shelter or shade but thats not the case. I can remember the day when hunters would have as many dogs chained as they did penned and they never looked any worse off but they were treated like DOGS not in a negative way but they had a purpose and they fulfilled it.   There was a day when you could go to the local feed store get rabies, parvo and other vaccinations and give them yourself some you still can and I do. I take mine to get their rabies and if there is a sickness or injury that I cant treat, and by the way there are people smart enough to doctor their dog other than the vet ive seen many sewn up even watched my mom nurse one through parvo. I dont take my dogs to the vet everytime they have a runny nose or a broke nail. Case in point we have a little dog that was ran over took her to the vet, yep her back leg was broke clean said you have 2 options, 1. let it heal on its own and he said it would but could develop arthritis, 2. send her to a orthopedic specialist, yea thats what I said, and have it repaired for around $2500, I took option 1 and shes still here today cant tell her leg was ever broke. But I thought how many fools come through there and take option 2 must be quite a few by the looks of their office. I bet some of the peoples vets on here LOVVVEEE seeing them come through the door.


----------



## red dragon

ninetyatews6 said:


> red dragon , if we are obama supporters for caring properly for dogs or have a compassion for them then you are a Vick supporter for thinking of them as a shovel or rake or other tool that is in your shed.



dude..........................................i dont like football and i really have no intrest in fighting dogs. i understand that you are rich and you have money to brn for firewood but some people cant afford to build pens and yes if i had the money i would build pens but until i do MY HUNTING dogs will be on the chain.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leroy

i think things went south when some started putting dogs on the same level as humans.


----------



## ch035

my dogs are smarter and more well behaved than most of the kids in my neighborhood if you treat dogs more like people, spend time with them and talk to them you will be surprised about how much they are like people. they all have things they like and dont like they have favorite foods and spots on the couch. They like to eat the food you would throw away. they have personalities that wont develope if you neglect them. The same as a child. Neglect a child and see how they turn out. If you tie them to a tree and only take them out to run a rabbit you wouldnt understand. Let a dog sleep in the house, train him to be a functioning member of the family and your view on dogs will change. Do you think they are called mans best friend because they look cool tied to the deck of your mobile home? no! 

the lack of money excuse is no excuse at all. Get a job! Quit spending your money on cigarettes and lotto tickets. If you cant go to the flea market and buy a dang igloo dog house for 20 bucks then you have bigger problems. Im sure you are feeding them sawdust and ground up pig feet like old roy etc. dont get me started on that junk. 

take some pride on having a well rounded dog that is healthy rather than a nasty dirty mut tied to tree. This is the same arguement that I have with nasty trailer parks. My buddy's family sells mobile homes, when you buy them they are clean. When you move in the lot is clean. WHY CANT YOU KEEP IT NICE? It is the lack of caring and self respect. where is the pride of ownership?


----------



## ch035

wait wait wait i got an idea why dont you ask your beloved president obama for a stimulus check? he is your president and he is here to help the people that elected him!


----------



## red dragon

ch035 said:


> wait wait wait i got an idea why dont you ask your beloved president obama for a stimulus check? he is your president and he is here to help the people that elected him!



lol that is a good idea


----------



## Sterlo58

red dragon said:


> dude?!?!!?!?!??!??!?!?!?dude?!?!?!?!DUDE!>!!>>! dude?!?!?!
> dude.....
> dude !!!!!!!
> DUDE???????
> dude$$$$$$
> DUDE>>><<<<>>>><<<



you used dude 9 times. Did you play in Waynes World?


----------



## leroy

ch035 said:


> my dogs are smarter and more well behaved than most of the kids in my neighborhood if you treat dogs more like people, spend time with them and talk to them you will be surprised about how much they are like people. they all have things they like and dont like they have favorite foods and spots on the couch. They like to eat the food you would throw away. they have personalities that wont develope if you neglect them. The same as a child. Neglect a child and see how they turn out. If you tie them to a tree and only take them out to run a rabbit you wouldnt understand. Let a dog sleep in the house, train him to be a functioning member of the family and your view on dogs will change. Do you think they are called mans best friend because they look cool tied to the deck of your mobile home? no!
> 
> the lack of money excuse is no excuse at all. Get a job! Quit spending your money on cigarettes and lotto tickets. If you cant go to the flea market and buy a dang igloo dog house for 20 bucks then you have bigger problems. Im sure you are feeding them sawdust and ground up pig feet like old roy etc. dont get me started on that junk.
> 
> take some pride on having a well rounded dog that is healthy rather than a nasty dirty mut tied to tree. This is the same arguement that I have with nasty trailer parks. My buddy's family sells mobile homes, when you buy them they are clean. When you move in the lot is clean. WHY CANT YOU KEEP IT NICE? It is the lack of caring and self respect. where is the pride of ownership?



Now, on a outdoor hunting/fishing forum we have got to the point that it is wrong to own a dog tether it no matter if its needs are met and use it strictly for hunting. i have a job live in a nice home, not a trailer by the way nothing wrong with it, dont smoke or drink for that matter and dont play the lottery. But I treat my dogs differently than my children, why, because there dogs. And I  even have one that stays in the house but its still a dog.


----------



## Nicodemus

Folks must be runnin` outa stuff to argue about.


----------



## red dragon

Sterlo58 said:


> you used dude 9 times. Did you play in Waynes World?



naw lol i just use DUDE as like WOW


----------



## Blue Iron

Sterlo58 said:


> What in the world does this have to do with obama ?
> He ain't worth a flip but that has nothing to do with this topic.


 
Your mind set is the problem. Goverment involvment. It has everything to do with this topic.


----------



## Cottontail

Chain or Pen or inside a Mansion Food, Clean Water, Love repeat everyday!!


----------



## Blue Iron

leroy said:


> i think things went south when some started putting dogs on the same level as humans.


 

DING DING DING!!!!!

Best post on the thread.


----------



## hevishot

red dragon said:


> um you are kinda wrong a medical bill for a averge dog is about 10 dollars for me because i get them 5 dollars rabies shots and wormers for another 5 dollars. i can do that all day with 30 dogs but buliding pens for eveyone of those dogs anit gonna happen for all the fencing and wood concrete and post ties and that stuff will be around 100-200 a pen but i would only put 2 dogs per lot so that 10 pens you have to build or you can but a 7 dollars chain and a 2 dollar stake and your ready to go



nice job at making my point.....and you don't even have enough sense to realize you did...


----------



## red dragon

hevishot said:


> nice job at making my point.....and you don't even have enough sense to realize you did...



ha ha ha ha ha your smart (sarcasm)


----------



## hevishot

red dragon said:


> ha ha ha ha ha your smart (sarcasm)



ok,  see in your avatar that you  are just a kid....It  makes sense now. No need to argue with a kid......probably just doing things the way your diidy does....


----------



## HawgHunterMK

if u think it is cruel to keep a dog chained up look at these numbers........

10 x 10 kennel = 100 square feet
10 x 5 kennel = 50 square feet

6 foot chain = 113 square feet
10 foot chain = 314 square feet
12 foot chain = 452 square feet
20 foot chain = 1256 square feet

I know i would rather be out in the open than in jail.


----------



## red dragon

hevishot said:


> ok,  see in your avatar that you  are just a kid....It  makes sense now. No need to argue with a kid......probably just doing things the way your diidy does....



nah im really not a little kid beacsue i make enough money to soupport my animals


----------



## ninetyatews6

red dragon said:


> dude..........................................i dont like football and i really have no intrest in fighting dogs. i understand that you are rich and you have money to brn for firewood but some people cant afford to build pens and yes if i had the money i would build pens but until i do MY HUNTING dogs will be on the chain.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Im not rich. I do have sense enough not to get in over my head with dogs that i cant treat or house properly though. I guess it just reminds me of ghettos, trailer parks, lower class, welfare, thugs, hillbilly, etc when i get the image in my head of dogs staked to the ground or tied to a tree. Im sure all of you dont fall into this category but some do. If the shoe fits wear it. Some of you may have transmissions, motors, rotors, tires etc in the yard too. 
I guess I was just raised different. We were taught to have respect for animals period. I used to hunt and i still fish. Im not talking about that stuff. Im talking about domestic animals (horses, dogs, cats, etc). 
No one ever answered my question about doing horses this way.


----------



## hevishot

red dragon said:


> nah im really not a little kid beacsue i make enough money to soupport my animals



what do you mean by "beacsue" and "soupport"?


----------



## red dragon

hevishot said:


> what do you mean by "beacsue" and "soupport"?



lol


----------



## red dragon

hevishot said:


> what do you mean by "beacsue" and "soupport"?



hey i saw on the tred barta thread that you posted that you had met tred barta did you really meet him what was he like?


----------



## ejs1980

ninetyatews6 said:


> Im not rich. I do have sense enough not to get in over my head with dogs that i cant treat or house properly though. I guess it just reminds me of ghettos, trailer parks, lower class, welfare, thugs, hillbilly, etc when i get the image in my head of dogs staked to the ground or tied to a tree. Im sure all of you dont fall into this category but some do. If the shoe fits wear it. Some of you may have transmissions, motors, rotors, tires etc in the yard too.
> I guess I was just raised different. We were taught to have respect for animals period. I used to hunt and i still fish. Im not talking about that stuff. Im talking about domestic animals (horses, dogs, cats, etc).
> No one ever answered my question about doing horses this way.



Half the people that would agree with you would also bash your avatar. That kid taking pictures with those vicious bulldogs. You should be arrested
On a more serious not why do you or anyone else think you should have a say in what form of restraint someone uses to keep their dog in their yard. When their dog is in your yard threatening you or tearing something up you have an arguement until then give your bored dogs something to do so their front legs don't stay stained yellow from the constant licking while being forced to be bored stuck in their kennel, crate, bathroom or whatever humane method you use to restrain them.  Maybe someday one of your neighbors will have a dog lucky enough to be chained to an old transmission and spend his day playing with an old tire.

Hevi how would you feel if after passing the no chain law they went to you and said each dog must have their own kennel with central heat and air, a minimum of 200 square foot, and must meet your counties building code for a residential dwelling. Just a thought.


----------



## ninetyatews6

ejs1980 said:


> Half the people that would agree with you would also bash your avatar. That kid taking pictures with those vicious bulldogs. You should be arrested
> On a more serious not why do you or anyone else think you should have a say in what form of restraint someone uses to keep their dog in their yard. When their dog is in your yard threatening you or tearing something up you have an arguement until then give your bored dogs something to do so their front legs don't stay stained yellow from the constant licking while being forced to be bored stuck in their kennel, crate, bathroom or whatever humane method you use to restrain them.  Maybe someday one of your neighbors will have a dog lucky enough to be chained to an old transmission and spend his day playing with an old tire.
> 
> Hevi how would you feel if after passing the no chain law they went to you and said each dog must have their own kennel with central heat and air, a minimum of 200 square foot, and must meet your counties building code for a residential dwelling. Just a thought.



Part of the people i described earlier are the ones that gave my dogs a bad name. I guarantee that mine would be in the top 95 percentile in temperment testing amongst all the dogs on GON.COM.  
As far as the rest of the comment that you wrote, who plays the advocate for the dog or any other animal that is helpless. There are laws in place for a reason. I do think that is tasteless or classless if those are even words. LOL


----------



## GA DAWG

Id like to know if a few of yall were born and raised here in the south or moved here. That might explain alot


----------



## ejs1980

I'll admit I have dogs in kennels. Some have tin roofs some have a top made of a material similar to trampoline material. I also have 1 dog on a cable tie out and one on a chain. There is no need for a heavy chain on any dog because the swivel is allways the weak link. I have a feist that only seems happy on a cable run. In a kennel he lays in his house all day until you feed then he comes out and eats then right back in. On a cable run he is active all day chasing grasshoppers, digging holes and playing in a wading pool. I also have a pit who would rather be in a kennel. She mainly lays around no matter where she is until it's game time then she's full of energy. You can neglect a dog no matter where it is and the fact that the sight of a dog being tied out bothers you says more about you then the people who have them tied out. If you have ever seen dogs at a puppy mill in small wire cages stacked on top of one another you would know they would love to have a 10 foot tie out. For you to assume that a tied out dog is not cared for is the same as someone else saying all pits should be banned. Have an open mind and be an advocate for the dogs that are mistreated not for the ones that are happy and healthy but happen to be on a chain. You have an image in your head that all tied dogs are mistreated no one can help you with that but you or a good shrink.


----------



## jigman29

How many kennels have you seen that haven't been cleaned in so long the dogs are walking in crap and pee an inch thick.Not saying everybody does this but if you saw this in a few pens it would be the same people yelling about the poor dogs in these tiny pens.I think it's no different than a chain if the dog is not taken care of.


----------



## ninetyatews6

jigman29 said:


> How many kennels have you seen that haven't been cleaned in so long the dogs are walking in crap and pee an inch thick.Not saying everybody does this but if you saw this in a few pens it would be the same people yelling about the poor dogs in these tiny pens.I think it's no different than a chain if the dog is not taken care of.



True. It all goes back to how much the person really cares about the dog.


----------



## ninetyatews6

GA DAWG said:


> Id like to know if a few of yall were born and raised here in the south or moved here. That might explain alot



Born and raised here. I know people with lots of dogs. The man i used to buy dog food from has a ton of them also. 90% of them are in a kennel though. The others run free with him across the farm when he goes somewhere.


----------



## leroy

ejs1980 said:


> You have an image in your head that all tied dogs are mistreated no one can help you with that but you or a good shrink.



Amen


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

born and raised in the South....99% of all my family and friends...born and raised in the South also....none of which keep a dog chained up...all yard dogs runnin' around or in rather well kept clean kennels


----------



## CBH

This is an interesting thread.  I agree your dogs need a pen.  If that is your fence in the background of the avatar photo you can attach chain link to that.  Use a corner, you would only need a few posts, a gate, some fence, a few hangers.  Chain link is easy to install, get a brochure from Home Depot or Tractor Supply or Google "chain link fence installation".

If you are close enough to Duluth, I have a short roll of 4' black vinyl covered chain link I will give you, if it would help.  I will have to roll it out and measure it, don't know the exact length.  Search this forum and Craig's List for dog houses.  You can come up with something fairly cheap that will provide a better living environment for your dogs...if indeed you do care.


----------



## redneckcamo

Nicodemus said:


> Folks must be runnin` outa stuff to argue about.



how true


----------



## Blue Iron

CBH said:


> This is an interesting thread. I agree your dogs need a pen. If that is your fence in the background of the avatar photo you can attach chain link to that. Use a corner, you would only need a few posts, a gate, some fence, a few hangers. Chain link is easy to install, get a brochure from Home Depot or Tractor Supply or Google "chain link fence installation".
> 
> If you are close enough to Duluth, I have a short roll of 4' black vinyl covered chain link I will give you, if it would help. I will have to roll it out and measure it, don't know the exact length. Search this forum and Craig's List for dog houses. You can come up with something fairly cheap that will provide a better living environment for your dogs...if indeed you do care.


 
Thats a nice thing to offer, but why will the dog have a nicer living enviroment in a pen than on a chain?

I believe 100% that there is NOTHING wrong with chaining a dog given that it has adequate chain, (at least 10 feet) bedding and clean fresh water.

By the way, I have a 32X12 slab with chain link kennels on it, and believe it or not I have 2 dogs that PREFER the chain.

Come on people, our country is going down the crapper and ya'll are worried about whether I chain my dog? 

If you don't agree with it, don't do it. But its not your, nor the goverment's place to worry about how I house MY dogs.


----------



## redneckcamo

Blue Iron said:


> Thats a nice thing to offer, but why will the dog have a nicer living enviroment in a pen than on a chain?
> 
> I believe 100% that there is NOTHING wrong with chaining a dog given that it has adequate chain, (at least 10 feet) bedding and clean fresh water.
> 
> By the way, I have a 32X12 slab with chain link kennels on it, and believe it or not I have 2 dogs that PREFER the chain.
> 
> Come on people, our country is going down the crapper and ya'll are worried about whether I chain my dog?
> 
> If you don't agree with it, don't do it. But its not your, nor the goverment's place to worry about how I house MY dogs.



agree 100% .....but people in general just love buttin in other peoples business ;(

our dogs are on cable runs and are the happiest critters you ever seen ,get plenty of exercise and are fed well ,given treats and rawhide chews .......plus they get all kinds of goodies when huntin seasons are in ......

the truth of the matter is a kennel is like a jail cell ..... a dog cannot exercise and is confind to the same area for eating as he is all his other business ..........gimme a break yall!!


----------



## jester

a dog should not have to carry the weight of a chain all day. 

my terrier stays inside and seems happier than a dog on chain.


----------



## Blue Iron

jester said:


> a dog should not have to carry the weight of a chain all day.
> 
> my terrier stays inside and seems happier than a dog on chain.


 
You don't have to use a big huge heavy chain.


----------



## leroy

Blue Iron said:


> You don't have to use a big huge heavy chain.



I reckon thats their vision of a tethered dog, a big log chain, in the elements, no house etc but thats not the case. Just like not all kennels are the same I have seen plenty out in the blazing sun no protection, no house, full of feces. And not everyone wants to keep their dogs in their home


----------



## SarahFair

I voted no.

I dont mind it as long as the dog  gets plenty of exercise and human interaction...

What bothers me are people like my neighbors.

At any given time they have 4 dogs on a 5 foot chain with a barrel as a dog house. In high winds the barrels have rolled away leaving the dogs out in the elements. They dont play with them, dont feed them, dont water them, and the dogs have large sores all over them from laying in their own feces. 
That is what bothers me.


----------



## leroy

SarahFair said:


> I voted no.
> 
> I dont mind it as long as the dog  gets plenty of exercise and human interaction...
> 
> What bothers me are people like my neighbors.
> 
> At any given time they have 4 dogs on a 5 foot chain with a barrel as a dog house. In high winds the barrels have rolled away leaving the dogs out in the elements. They dont play with them, dont feed them, dont water them, and the dogs have large sores all over them from laying in their own feces.
> That is what bothers me.




And thats wrong but you could have the same situation in a kennel


----------



## SarahFair

leroy said:


> And thats wrong but you could have the same situation in a kennel



This is true.


----------



## hevishot

red dragon said:


> hey i saw on the tred barta thread that you posted that you had met tred barta did you really meet him what was he like?



best words to use on here without being banned would be loud obnoxious yankee....


----------



## team bdc6

*chain*

if you dont like to put you dogs on a chain than dont if there in a pen sometimes they have less room than on a chain people that dont want there dogs on chains dont have to put them on them but even if they dont want theres on a chain they shouldnt tell other people they cant have there own dogs on a chain


----------



## red dragon

hevishot said:


> best words to use on here without being banned would be loud obnoxious yankee....



was it pretty cool though meeting like someone famous like him if i ever met him i would freak out?
what where you doing when you met him?


----------



## jester

meetin famous people is not that great. 

ive met tons of them.


----------



## luv2drum

I think it depends on the dog and the situation. I've seen dogs that "seemed" aggressive when on a chain and were friendly when not chained.  Then I've had friends that had dogs chained and the dogs were sociolized and friendly as can be.


----------



## luv2drum

I think it depends on the dog and the situation. I've seen dogs that "seemed" aggressive when on a chain and were friendly when not chained.  Then I've had friends that had dogs chained and the dogs were sociolized and friendly as can be.  There are some dogs that can escape from any kenell unless it has a top and concrete base.


----------



## hevishot

red dragon said:


> was it pretty cool though meeting like someone famous like him if i ever met him i would freak out?
> what where you doing when you met him?



not a big deal...fishing  Blue Marlin tournaments...he pretty much thinks he is God's gift to offshore fishing...he is/was a good captain but I sure wouldn't want to be in the cockpit with him barking like a dog from the bridge....


----------



## red dragon

hevishot said:


> not a big deal...fishing  Blue Marlin tournaments...he pretty much thinks he is God's gift to offshore fishing...he is/was a good captain but I sure wouldn't want to be in the cockpit with him barking like a dog from the bridge....



lol he i have seen the shows where he takes people tuna fishing and he does freak out alot lol


----------



## DROPPINEM

GA DAWG said:


> Id like to know if a few of yall were born and raised here in the south or moved here. That might explain alot



I can GUARANTEE you a lot of them moved here.


----------



## DROPPINEM

I have a 20x20 kennel attached to an 8x5 dog house that is elevated off the ground 18 inches with 12 inches of bedding that is changed out every two weeks.The feed and water station has a roof over it......I still feel my dogs would be happier tied out on a 30 foot swivel tether with a regular dog house.However due to my county GOOBERMENT i can not tie them out even on a swivel tether.The reason i built this type of kennel is i felt sorry for the dogs having to put them in a regular size kennel.By the time you put a feed and water station in it that they cant turn over and a dog house they have no where to go and are walking in there own stool........And i have been told that i should not own dogs because the 20x20 kennel does not have a roof on it.


----------



## hunter #1

would you rather be on a chain or in a kennel your whole life?


----------



## jester

hunter #1 said:


> would you rather be on a chain or in a kennel your whole life?



neither.

my problem is the dog that has to spend its whole life on a chain....... or in a kennel for that matter. alot of the dogs i know that are on chains are the ones that stay on that chain and never get off. i do not agree with that.


----------



## DROPPINEM

hunter #1 said:


> would you rather be on a chain or in a kennel your whole life?



Either,as long as i was safe.If i were a dog that lived for and loved chasing and treeing coons i would like to be kept out of the highway while not doing what i love and have fresh food and water daily and somewhere to go if it hails or sleets (most hunting dogs dont mind the rain)......But there again you cant compare a dog to a human.


----------



## DROPPINEM

jester said:


> neither.
> 
> my problem is the dog that has to spend its whole life on a chain....... or in a kennel for that matter. alot of the dogs i know that are on chains are the ones that stay on that chain and never get off. i do not agree with that.



I agree 100%.....Most of the dogs that are talked about on this forum are working dogs(or so i would hope).


----------



## game dog

I understand both arguments. I have two dogs have had both chained or penned. Mine can't stand a pen. With proper care and provisions a chain can be fine. If some people only cared about their kids as much as they do their animals we would be in much better shape!


----------



## red dragon

DROPPINEM said:


> Either,as long as i was safe.If i were a dog that lived for and loved chasing and treeing coons i would like to be kept out of the highway while not doing what i love and have fresh food and water daily and somewhere to go if it hails or sleets (most hunting dogs dont mind the rain)......But there again you cant compare a dog to a human.



to bad your coon dogs would rather run a dillar lol


----------



## DROPPINEM

red dragon said:


> to bad your coon dogs would rather run a dillar lol



I got rid of all my diller dogs....If i am not mistaken it was your bluedog getin a little shock therapy with its head shoulder deep in a hole the other night.


----------



## hevishot

The truth of the matter, as said in many posts, is that as long as you provide food, water and shelter...as well as all the other things that dogs need, the Govt should not be able to tell you what to do.  I just wish folks would have the sense to do whats right for the animal without any Govt intervention at all....


----------



## DROPPINEM

hevishot said:


> The truth of the matter, as said in many posts, is that as long as you provide food, water and shelter...as well as all the other things that dogs need, the Govt should not be able to tell you what to do.  I just wish folks would have the sense to do whats right for the animal without any Govt intervention at all....



yep


----------



## coontreeinhook

What would yall consider to be an acceptable sized kennel for one dog to live in?


----------



## Throwback

ninetyatews6 said:


> why do you have 30 dogs? Do you treat them with any parvo shots, heartworm meds or anything. You dont ever have any injuries with your dogs or you just say "awe heck theyll be aight". If you dont ever have injuries you are the luckiest person on earth. I have 3 dogs and mine have had a ton of injuries from ripped toenails to pieces of bark that got slung in their eye from the mower, to a bad gash or cut , or swolen joint that i though may have been broken. I dont even have dogs that work or hunt they just play hard. I have spent way more than 10 bucks a year per dog. I have gave puppies their first couple of shots before. Nothing really wrong with doing some stuff yourself but unless you have a vet degree some things just need a better opinion in my opinion.
> 
> I guarantee that if i rode by someones house and saw 30 dogs ties up in the yard or field, Channel 2 action news would be there from atlanta. I put that in the same category at Mike Vick. It just shows lack of care for the dog. Its all about human want. Im not fan of PETA by any means but like i said earlier if you cant take for a dog properly just as a child then you dont need them.
> Do you have 30 children? Do you have 10 children? Why not? Atleast the children will bring you a huge tax relief.
> 
> Would you keep a horse tied up? Would you own 30 horses on the piece of property you have?




I've got 100 cows and 40 chickens and I can't tell you how many fish. 

Pick up the phone and dial "9-1-1"





T


----------



## Throwback

Good grief some people need a life. 



T


----------



## hevishot

Throwback said:


> Good grief some people need a life.
> 
> 
> 
> T



I'm trying to do just that...


----------



## red dragon

DROPPINEM said:


> I got rid of all my diller dogs....If i am not mistaken it was your bluedog getin a little shock therapy with its head shoulder deep in a hole the other night.



lol i bet she never does it again! lol
thats what happens when you bring a northern dog dog to the dillar swamps


----------



## red dragon

hevishot said:


> The truth of the matter, as said in many posts, is that as long as you provide food, water and shelter...as well as all the other things that dogs need, the Govt should not be able to tell you what to do.  I just wish folks would have the sense to do whats right for the animal without any Govt intervention at all....



2X


----------



## quikdrw63

wow. this is great. there hasn't been this type of discussion on this thread since the dog food posts.


----------



## Blue Iron

hunter #1 said:


> would you rather be on a chain or in a kennel your whole life?


 
 I am not a dog.

It is ludicrous for people to think "Which would I rather have"


----------



## zhasty

hevishot said:


> Plenty of folks have 10-20 dogs and have them penned in an appropriate manner...it all boils down to the fact that if you have to chain all your dogs out in the yard, you have more dogs than you can afford to own....how do you provide Vet care for 20 dogs and then say you can't afford to kennel 'em?....I'm sure I know the answer already....



Well this is the case if you don't have a garage and can't afford to build one then you probably can't afford insurance, gas, and tune ups so you shouldn't be able to own one.

I don't chain my dog, but it ain't none of my business if you chain yours as long as it has food, water, and shelter.  Especially if you own one of those special fence climbing dogs and a chain is the only way to keep your dog out of the road.


----------



## Blue Iron

zhasty said:


> Well this is the case if you don't have a garage and can't afford to build one then you probably can't afford insurance, gas, and tune ups so you shouldn't be able to own one.
> 
> I don't chain my dog, but it ain't none of my business if you chain yours as long as it has food, water, and shelter. Especially if you own one of those special fence climbing dogs and a chain is the only way to keep your dog out of the road.


 
That was a well thought out, logical answer. I doubt hevishot understands it.


----------



## ejs1980

coontreeinhook said:


> What would yall consider to be an acceptable sized kennel for one dog to live in?



I don't think kennel size is that important. I've read a couple studies that showed unless you go bigger than a       10x10 the dog spends most of it's time laying down only getting up to eat and expel waste. The study showed a 5x5 to be as good as a 10x10 because the dog is going to lay down all the time anyway. Both studies had cameras set up videoing the kennels. Of course the videos showed the dogs jumping up and down back and forth at feeding time but that was the only time activity was higher in the bigger kennel.


----------



## red dragon

btt


----------



## coontreeinhook

ejs1980 said:


> I don't think kennel size is that important. I've read a couple studies that showed unless you go bigger than a       10x10 the dog spends most of it's time laying down only getting up to eat and expel waste. The study showed a 5x5 to be as good as a 10x10 because the dog is going to lay down all the time anyway. Both studies had cameras set up videoing the kennels. Of course the videos showed the dogs jumping up and down back and forth at feeding time but that was the only time activity was higher in the bigger kennel.



Ok, well I am just not understanding the kennel thing. I would think that a 20x20 kennel would be the maximum someone would do for one dog. That is almost half of the area given to a dog on a 15 foot chain. I don't get why a kennel is better.

Most people are on here complaining about people that dont feed, water, and/or provide shelter for their dogs. That has nothing to do with chained dogs, its the people that own the dogs.


----------



## jester

the problem is most definitely the people that own the dogs.

and as its already been stated, the problem is when you see a dog that the chain, collar, etc wears on its neck and theres a worn out dirt patch where the dog paces back and forth. the dog that never comes off that chain is where the problem lies.


----------



## hevishot

Blue Iron said:


> That was a well thought out, logical answer. I doubt hevishot understands it.



bud...if you think that post was in any way "logical"...things are worse for you than I imagined....


----------



## Throwback

Threads like this make me wonder what forms of suicide are painless. 


T


----------



## Mullet

Blue Iron said:


> Its a crying shame that Outdoormen and Women view chaining a dog in negative way.
> 
> I wondered how in the world Obama got elected, I'm starting to understand now.



Amen.


----------



## Sunshine1

I have my dogs in kennels. VERY NICE kennels that get cleaned once a day. They are up off the ground.  I also have one dog on a runner until our fence gets put back up. ( We have it down because we are about to move a house off of our property) All of our dogs get adequate exercise. I'd much rather them be in a kennel than running around for the neighbors to complain about. I don't like chains but I will put the dogs on runners to get some exercise between hunts. I think it's a personal choice. 

You have negatives in both situations if not done correctly. A kennel can get disgustingly filthy if you don't clean it. And dogs can get in bad shape if they are never allowed out of the pen. 

Chained dogs can get a little crazy if they are kept on a very short chain. And they are never let off. They can also get choked if the chain/runner isn't installed correctly or you have a hyper dog that is trying to escape. 

Female dogs that aren't spayed and are  left on chains create a whole new scenario.  But I've seen some escape artist females AND males that can escape a kennel when love is in the air also.


----------



## Throwback

Funny thing is, when the "pen people" get accosted by someone that is more of an animal equality person than they are (yeah I said it) , they get all huffy about how "good" they treat their dogs, though in the other person's eyes they are as cruel to the animal as the "pen" folks think the chain folks are. 

For the record, my dog is in a pen and my cat's in the house (God help me). 

T


----------



## red dragon

For the record, my dog is in a pen and my cat's in the house (God help me). 

T[/QUOTE]

:


----------



## Sunshine1

Cats in a kennel.............now there's an idea.


----------



## ejs1980

Throwback said:


> Funny thing is, when the "pen people" get accosted by someone that is more of an animal equality person than they are (yeah I said it) , they get all huffy about how "good" they treat their dogs, though in the other person's eyes they are as cruel to the animal as the "pen" folks think the chain folks are.
> 
> For the record, my dog is in a pen and my cat's in the house (God help me).
> 
> T



Dog in a pen and you let the cat in the house. I thought I was cruel.


----------



## ejs1980

FloridaHunter said:


> Female dogs that aren't spayed and are  left on chains create a whole new scenario.  But I've seen some escape artist females AND males that can escape a kennel when love is in the air also.



This is only a problem if your neighbors have a problem putting their dogs on a chain. I do have a female on a chain right now but I let my male out of his kennel everyday so he usually lets me know she's coming in in advance. I've heard stories of females being bred by the dog in the kennel beside it. I'm not sure thats possible but I guess theres no such thing as fullproof.


----------



## red dragon

both can be cruel its a matter of how you care and treat your dogs!!!


----------



## Sunshine1

ejs1980 said:


> This is only a problem if your neighbors have a problem putting their dogs on a chain. I do have a female on a chain right now but I let my male out of his kennel everyday so he usually lets me know she's coming in in advance. I've heard stories of females being bred by the dog in the kennel beside it. I'm not sure thats possible but I guess theres no such thing as fullproof.



Where there's a will there's a way........unless you have a completely concrete kennel.


----------



## repoman34

I love my dog like I love my kid. I wouldn't chain my kid to a tree, and I wouldn't lock him in a cage either. Wouldn't be to happy about it if it were the other way around and the dog chained me up or put me in a cage either. My dog has 5 acres of back yard to run around and play in. Nothing stopping him from crossing under the barbed wire fence to go explore if he were to take a notion to, but he stays inside the fence line without even having to be told to.


----------



## jester

you ever repo his dog bone, just for fun?


----------



## Throwback

repoman34 said:


> I love my dog like I love my kid. I wouldn't chain my kid to a tree, and I wouldn't lock him in a cage either. Wouldn't be to happy about it if it were the other way around and the dog chained me up or put me in a cage either. My dog has 5 acres of back yard to run around and play in. Nothing stopping him from crossing under the barbed wire fence to go explore if he were to take a notion to, but he stays inside the fence line without even having to be told to.



Who owns the land he will be "exploring" on? cause I'll guarantee he does go over there from time to time.  

and do you actually have kids? 

T


----------



## 01Foreman400

southernpridepitbulls said:


> I prefer kennels.
> But can see both sides of the issue.
> You don't normally see a dog in a kennel run around much, but a dog on a chain can run around all he wants.
> But I still think kennels are better



I agree.


----------



## leroy

repoman34 said:


> I wouldn't chain my kid to a tree, and I wouldn't lock him in a cage either. .



 neither would I, think this deserves one more


----------



## DROPPINEM

leroy said:


> neither would I, think this deserves one more



and a few more


----------



## repoman34

Throwback said:


> Who owns the land he will be "exploring" on? cause I'll guarantee he does go over there from time to time.
> 
> and do you actually have kids?
> 
> T



Actually, I've sat and watched him. He will not go past the fence line. He'll walk the entire perimiter of it, but never cross it. And yes, I do have kids. 2 boys, aged 4 and 9.


----------



## ejs1980

repoman34 said:


> I love my dog like I love my kid. I wouldn't chain my kid to a tree, and I wouldn't lock him in a cage either. Wouldn't be to happy about it if it were the other way around and the dog chained me up or put me in a cage either. My dog has 5 acres of back yard to run around and play in. Nothing stopping him from crossing under the barbed wire fence to go explore if he were to take a notion to, but he stays inside the fence line without even having to be told to.



We have a daschund that jumps through the field fence to go visit with the neighbors cows and we live on six acres.

We went on a cruise several years ago. The second Night at supper the people at the table we were at all fussed about a kid they had all saw that day with the little backpack that was attatched to the parents wrist. Basically a kid on a leash.  Everyone thought it was cruel to have the 5 year old on a leash. What I saw that they didn't was day one the the ship was still boarding when there was an emergency on the top deck. This kid had climbed over a barricade and got to the top of a big waterslide. The pool was empty. As the parents tried to talk the kid into not sliding a crew member snuck up the stairs on the side of the slide. The kid slid down anyway and the crew member just caught him about half way down. 

So I don't mind you chaining your dog and in some situations your kid. No I wouldn't want to be chained to a tree but I know where the property line starts and stops. I also look both ways before crossing the road. Most importantly I'm not a dog.


----------



## jester

cajunl said:


> *A dog belongs outside in its on house



*in your opinion

my terrier stay inside my house in whatever bed he wants.


----------



## Throwback

repoman34 said:


> Actually, I've sat and watched him. He will not go past the fence line. He'll walk the entire perimiter of it, but never cross it. And yes, I do have kids. 2 boys, aged 4 and 9.



Bet he will/has. 

and if you love an animal like you do your kids I just don't know what to say. 





T


----------



## jester

Throwback said:


> and if you love an animal like you do your kids I just don't know what to say.



you think a good dog aint worth lovin?


----------



## repoman34

Throwback said:


> Bet he will/has.
> 
> and if you love an animal like you do your kids I just don't know what to say.
> 
> T



Why is that? That dog loves me and my family in the same way. He's extremely protective of all of us, and there's no doubt in my mind that if the situation arises, he won't hesitate to give his life to save ours. Why love him any less just because he's a dog? He's still a very real part of the family.


----------



## Throwback

jester said:


> you think a good dog aint worth lovin?



Not on the same scale as my child. 


No way. 

T


----------



## Throwback

repoman34 said:


> Why is that? That dog loves me and my family in the same way. He's extremely protective of all of us, and there's no doubt in my mind that if the situation arises, he won't hesitate to give his life to save ours. Why love him any less just because he's a dog? He's still a very real part of the family.



Cause it's a dog, not your kid. 

T


----------



## leroy

Throwback said:


> and if you love an animal like you do your kids I just don't know what to say. T



I do


----------



## leroy

Throwback said:


> Not on the same scale as my child.
> 
> 
> No way.
> 
> T



amen brother,


----------



## leroy

Throwback said:


> Cause it's a dog, not your kid.
> 
> T



and another


----------



## leroy

I dont know that i have ever "loved" a dog I like my dogs and hate to see something happen to them but their dogs.


----------



## jester

Throwback said:


> Not on the same scale as my child.
> 
> No way.
> 
> T



i agree. they are two extremely different kinds of love. i would never care more for a dog than family but i know people who do. i do love my dog though.


----------



## BulldogsNBama

Chains or kennels... it really doesn't matter.  One has to restrain their dogs and keep them on their own property in some fashion or manner.  Sometimes I use both, like when we have a female in heat.  I chain my males in their pens during that time for their own safety.  This is also to help ensure they don't get loose and wreak havoc.  I do like to see dogs with plenty of room to move around though.  It's nice to give them free run time and that's the good thing about having several acres fenced in.  The dogs can run wild and free in that area.  Mine have a blast romping all over the place and taking dips in the pond.


----------



## SarahFair

If you do decide to chain down your dog please make its housing immobile.

In yesterdays high winds one of my neighbors (the ones I posted about earlier) dog house rolled away. Taking my son to school this morning the dogs house was STILL rolled away from it. The dog was curled in a ball and looked frozen to death (literally). It is a short haired breed so it does not have an undercoat to keep it warm..

Sad site.


----------



## coggins

Just my 2cents worth....A working dog; hunting, herding, sorry for any missed, do better on chains because they do get off on a regular basis.  Pets however need more interaction whether it's a kennel, home, or off a chain.  Boils down to how a person cares for them, they can be mistreated in ANY situation.


----------



## Throwback

coggins said:


> Just my 2cents worth....A working dog; hunting, herding, sorry for any missed, do better on chains because they do get off on a regular basis.  Pets however need more interaction whether it's a kennel, home, or off a chain.  Boils down to how a person cares for them, they can be mistreated in ANY situation.



Agreed. 

T


----------



## ngacoons

i have kennels they stay clean and they have water and food twice once in the morning once in the afternoon

 i have a tie out for when i have a new dog they stay on it a couple of weeks it help in the leash breakin and some time you have jumpers that can clear my 6 foot kennels and squeeze throught between the roof but tie outs serve a good purpose when needed

 i head to hunts out of town and they need to be staked out instead of sleepin and staying in the box Chains serve a purpose but it all boils down to Do they get the excerise needed


----------



## Jeffriesw

Throwback said:


> Not on the same scale as my child.
> 
> 
> No way.
> 
> T



Ding, ding ding, And we have a winner folks. 

I have had some in pens, a couple on runners and my wife even has a little house dog that I am very fond of, but on the same level as my Family.... uh, No.


----------



## fireretriever

WOW there are some real fools in this world. It cost me more than 10 bucks just for parvo and rabies shots and that doesn't count monthly worming or anything else. I don't care how you keep your dog but proper food, water, shelter and vet care is a must. Just remember arguing with a fool just makes you a fool to. But a $10 vet bill come on!


----------



## mscampbell45

*My CHOICE!*

I have read everyone of the posts.Some has made good points and bad and some made me sick and some were down right stupid. It all boils down to one thing..Is the dog PROPERLY looked after? Not just in "your" opinion, but is he or she really getting everything they need.I personally use both,kennels and chains, and do so because I Want to.I put my pups, bred and nursing females in my kennels and I put the rest on 10' chains.Yall do the math.10' chain is 20'across.I have big dogs also,but I DO NOT use big log chains.I inspect my chains once a month for wear..If there is any it gets replaced.I use heavy duty swivels to prevent tangles.I rake and spray their individual runs every week.I also check their collars.To the people who perfer kennels over chains but dont think chains should be outlawed,thank you and that is your god given right.Now to the others.To you who think that your BETTER than people who choose to use chains or compare chain users to common street dope head thug thrash,your simply STUPID.If I have offended anyone,sorry, I was just stating my OPINION.


----------



## GA DAWG

I saw on animal planet the other night where a dog had the collar and a link of chain grown in its neck..TERRIBLE and if I were to run across somebody like that..We would have problems!! Like the post above...Just take take of your dogs no matter how you keep them..Dont tell me how to restrain mine and I want try to tell you..Its really not like that today though..All these move ins around here want to make everybody do stuff the way they see fit and how they did it where they came from..If they liked it so good where they came from..THEY NEED TO GO BACK..I have no use for them!


----------



## mscampbell45

*my opinion!*



GA DAWG said:


> I saw on animal planet the other night where a dog had the collar and a link of chain grown in its neck..TERRIBLE and if I were to run across somebody like that..We would have problems!! Like the post above...Just take take of your dogs no matter how you keep them..Dont tell me how to restrain mine and I want try to tell you..Its really not like that today though..All these move ins around here want to make everybody do stuff the way they see fit and how they did it where they came from..If they liked it so good where they came from..THEY NEED TO GO BACK..I have no use for them!



AMEN-couldnt have said it better.


----------



## game dog

By looking at some of these post you would think some folks were married to their dogs. Just take care of the animal and go on with life. By the way you can do the shots your self and take care of your animal and save a ton of money.


----------



## Mario7979

I have three dogs , miniture poodle, ****zu, and a mut....I use the electric collar and the dog have more than a 1/2 acre to run on in any direction the want.....the collars work perfectly for me....do not have to worry about the dogs getting in the road or ru7nning away....all mine are house dogs and well trained....


----------



## swamp_plotts

I really like my dogs on chains. It allows me to have more contact with them, and makes them friendlier and easier to handle. I have most of my dogs in pens, but my two best ones stay on a chain unless weather is bad, and I swap out the others from chain to pen.


----------



## pamh30643

Hmmm....
My 2 year old American Bulldog spends some amount of time every day on a runner. I guess that makes me a bad owner. My entire yard isn't fenced and sometimes he needs more exercise than I am able to provide at the moment. He could find his way out of ANY kennel. Put it on a concrete slab and he'll just climb it, put a cover on it and he'll rip it, been there done that. The chain is for his protection. Protection from some crazy lady down the road that wants to shoot him for wandering around because he looks intimidating, protection from getting run over because dogs don't know to look both ways before crossing the road. I guess looking out for his well being makes me a bad owner. My dog is current on all of his shots, has regular check ups, dentals, grooming, on flea and hw prevention (going to be neutered Friday) and is fed a high quality (expensive) grain free dog food. He sleeps inside the house in his crate and when he isn't exercising outside on his runner he is in the house with his family. I'm not patting myself on the back here, but I KNOW that I take great care of my dog. It is ignorant to assume that just because a dog is on a chain/runner he isn't cared for properly or that his owners can not afford him. Know the situation before you make such accusations. (And that is addressed to no poster in particular, I didn't even read all of them.)

That being said, I don't agree with a dog being put on a chain/runner indefinitely with no other exercise or interaction. In that case, why do you even want a dog? But the same can be said for a kennel. What about a kennel makes anything better? You can still stick a dog in a kennel and throw food and water to it every day without proper interaction or vet care. In that case who cares wether it is on a chain or in a kennel? I think the real argument here is about proper care for an animal. 

But to the original question, Yes. I think it should be our right as not everyone knows everyone's individual circumstances.


----------

